# Golden/Beagle mix in Walters,OK need help!



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Do you have any pictures?.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

golden&hovawart said:


> Do you have any pictures?.


I haven't seen any pics as of yet~but am making contact now to see if that is possible.:crossfing


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

This is the latrest response that I have received regarding these mixed Golden puppers.

"They are a military family and are moving oversees. They are trying to keep the father who is the PB Golden Retriever. The mom needs a home also and she is PB Beagle. Will call her about pics."


----------

